# Missing Start Programs...



## wolverine79936 (May 9, 2014)

Hi. I followed the handbook for *Free*BSD to install Xfce, KDE and GNOME, and the only thing that works is Xfce. When I try to launch KDE or GNOME, it tells me the program is missing. If I try `startkde`, it says there is no startkde or gnome-session is missing as well.

I followed the instructions and most of them didn't even work. So I have most of the KDE and GNOME stuff installed and still no way to launch it. 

Is pkg breaking or something?

Please help.


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2014)

What version of FreeBSD? And did everything install correctly? There was a period where not all components from KDE and GNOME where available as packages. You may have gotten a few error messages without realizing it. 

Can you post the output of `pkg version -vR`? It's probably a bit much to post on the forums but you can post it on pastebin or something similar and provide the URL to it.


----------

